# من الإطارات التالفة ومخلفات البلاستيك ومختلف المخلفات العضوية إلى الطاقة



## W. Y. Hikmat (3 أبريل 2011)

Gasification أو Pyrolysis هي عبارة عن تسخين المكونات الــ Hydro Carbons الأصل إلى حرارة معينة مع غياب الأكسجين لتتبخر ومن ثم يكثف هذا البخار لينتج عنه زيت ثقيل يستخدم في المراجل الصناعية وتوليد الكهرباء وغيرها ولكن إذا تم تقطير هذا الزيت الثقيل سنصل للديزل الذي يقارب الديزل المستخرج من البترول إلا أن كمية الطاقة التي يوفرها أعلى من الديزل البترولي

وبسبب توفر الاطارات التالفة في كل مكان ممكن استخراج الديزل منها بتكاليف بسيطة جدا 

وكل طن من الاطارات ينتج 450 كيلو من الديزل والباقي منتجات ثمينة مثل السلك الحديد والكربون بلاك 

مزيد عن هذا الموضوع في هذا الموقع: 

www.plasticandtires.com/ar


----------

